# Snow/Cold Weather



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

This has to be one of my favorite times of year to chase dogs.........There is nothing better than ice cold weather and a foot of snow, not to mention bobcat season opens in two days!!

I sure seem to be much more successful with a little snow on the ground, it also seems like the stands I make mid-day seem to produce more dogs. I do change tactics a little, I call for longer periods of time (sometimes up to 30 minutes) and I hold the volume way lower than I do with no snow. Just seems to work for me........

Anyone else change things up this time of year or have better success with snow and cold temps?????

I do have buddies that prefer to hunt before snow hits, and say they seem to do way better......I guess maybe its just a personal preference, or maybe I hit it a little harder now that the big game hunts are through.......


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I like to hunt after the snow flies because it seems that the nastier the weather the less people are out and about. It seems when it's good weather no matter how far out on a dirt road i go, i always run into people. I do think the calling is better earlier in the year if you can just go where no one else will.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

I love to hunt in the snow and cold but dont get me wrong i love to hunt before it snows too LOL


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I have had some great luck calling during cold winter storms this year.


----------

